# May Day Madness - Mazzer Super Jolly E on demand £600 delivered!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Today and tomorrow only - Mazzer Super Jolly on demand electronic grinder is £600 delivered for forum members!

Andy


----------



## Doppio (May 2, 2014)

Anyone left?

PM sent


----------

